# How to glue moss on rocks?



## valen1014

I used superglue to glue fissiden onto driftwood, but I imagine it'll be similar with a rock. I just made sure the driftwood was dry, and I dried the moss a little bit by covering it with a towel and gently putting pressure on it. Then I just... well... glued it XD I waited a little bit and then put it in the water. I didn't try to glue all of it, I just put glue spots along the wood, enough to anchor the whole piece if that makes any sense.


----------



## valen1014

Alternatively, why not use fishing line to tie it to the rock? It's not too visible if you use the clear type, and eventually it'll anchor itself.


----------



## somewhatshocked

What kind of superglue did you use? Best method is to use superglue gel.

Dab some glue on, press the moss on, spray it or get it wet and it's stuck. It cures when wet, so surfaces don't have to be dry.

Moss will need to remain super-moist/wet in order to survive.

Update: Gel tends to work better because you have more working time and it's got a thicker consistency.


----------



## Lornek8

psalm18.2 said:


> Everyone says glue moss onto rocks. Ok. I've tried in past w/ superglue and the moss fell off. Today I used Elmers glue. Question is, how do you dry the glue w/out killing the moss?
> 
> Sounds pretty straight forward so why am I having trouble?
> 
> I used a hairdryer on cool and warm. Can I leave it overnight to dry in the air? Will leaving out kill the java moss?


 
What Elmer's glue did you use? If it's the common white glue, I believe its water soluable and will dissolve in water once immersed.

I just setup a tank and used superglue gel to glue moss to driftwood already submerged under water. The first few times I had to try it a couple times until it held. By the end I was able to stick the moss on with no problem. Just balled up the moss a bit put a few dabs of superglue on and stuck it to the rock/wood. Had to press and hold it for a bit until the glue cured enough to hold it. Going on 2 weeks and the stuff is still on there.


----------



## DrakeScree

If you're not set on using glue, I would recommend using a new 'soap puff' secured with a ziptie to hold the moss down.


----------



## stealthypotatoes

Why not just use 100% cotton thread? By the time it disappears the moss would probably be attached already.


----------



## nuocxanh

stealthypotatoes said:


> Why not just use 100% cotton thread? By the time it disappears the moss would probably be attached already.


I'm using cotton thread too.


----------



## MiSo

i've used gel superglue on driftwood and rocks. its very easy. dab glue, press moss. there's no way to get it wrong.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle

I'm a fan of hot glue personally. I used it to glue a fair amount of fern species to driftwood almost a year ago, and still holding good. It was fast to dry, and if needs be, easy to remove, and redo.


----------



## psalm18.2

I don't like thread and fishing line is a pain w/ rocks.

 can't believe I used Elmers glue. Duh, it's washable.


----------



## Chrisinator

Photo attached is the GEL I used to glue java fern and java moss to rocks and driftwood. It has been in a fish and shrimp tank without any noticeable problem. Found it at K-mart in the silicone/adhesive section for about $3

The most important things is that it's a GEL type.


----------



## psalm18.2

I almost bought gel too. Must of been very tired.


----------



## OVT

Same here: spent an hour at HD looking for it. Thought SuperGlue was a brand and the only thing I found was Gorilla in regular and in epoxy, nothing in gel. And I associate LocTite with metals.

Thanks for the picture, I feel less stupid now.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lornek8

Superglue is the layman term for a Cyanoacrylate (CA) glue.
Krazy glue may be the most well-known brand, at least in the US.
There are a myriad of other brands, many canbe found even on the local drug store shelf.


----------



## Lornek8

Chrisinator said:


> Photo attached is the GEL I used to glue java fern and java moss to rocks and driftwood. It has been in a fish and shrimp tank without any noticeable problem. Found it at K-mart in the silicone/adhesive section for about $3
> 
> The most important things is that it's a GEL type.


 

Is this one clear?
One thing I did see when doing some searching is that the "Loctite Ultra GEL" is rubber infused. Not sure how that might be in the long-run. I used the "Loctite GEL".


----------



## OVT

I have learned something today 
TY!

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------

